# voigtlander Vito c



## rom4n301 (Jul 17, 2008)

just got one but the film andvance and shutter release don't work, also there's a little lever on the lens that doesn't work ethier. It was only 15 bucks but it would be nice to fix anyways... Anyone know how much it would cost to fix or how I could fix it myself??? Thanks in advance


----------



## compur (Jul 17, 2008)

A lot of the Voigtlander models require film to be loaded before they will
function.

Have you tried that?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ Right on! ^^

If you don't want to put film in it, at least open the film chamber and move the sprockets until it clicks. That should do it.

Let us know...


----------



## rom4n301 (Jul 18, 2008)

nope still won't work. Havnt loaded film in tho I mite try that later


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2008)

Voigtlander marketed 2 cameras called "Vito C."  One in the 1960s and one in
the 1980s.  They're completely different cameras.  

What is written around the front of the lens on yours?


----------



## rom4n301 (Jul 20, 2008)

it says voigtlander lanther 2.8/50 and it also say pronto in another part


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2008)

It's from the 1960s.  It definitely needs film loaded to operate. I would try a roll of film in it.


----------

